# Valores barométricos



## cmg (26 Out 2010 às 18:46)

Boas

Há alguns valores, máximo e mínimo para o barómetro? I.e., há alguns valores a partir dos quais (tanto para cima como para baixo) nunca serão registados?
Obrigado
Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 19:05)

O valor mais baixo foi registado no tufão Nancy, em Guam, oceano Pacifico, em 1958, o valor foi de 877hpa.

A mais alta, foi regista na Sibéria, em 31 de Dezembro 1968, e foi de 1083,3hpa.

Quanto a valores "estranhos" ou impossíveis de registar, bom, aí já entramos no campo da especulação, na meteorologia quase nada é impossível. A atmosfera é um caos organizado que nunca se sabe o que estará a preparar para daqui a 15 dias.


----------

